# Vacuum Cannisers for Food Saver???



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Recently came into possession of a Food saver. I had a vac machine from Aldi's, daughter had this one and traded--I got the food saver. 

Some time before a neighbor had come across a half dozen vacuum canisters and gave them to me but the Aldi's machine (Ambiano, as I recall) would not vac them. Today I went thru the lot and found that they were designed for the machine I have---exactly as shown in the Food Saver ads and instruction booklet. Vac hose, tops, bottoms, all there.

Now; my question is this: Of what use are these canisrters? They are not shaped for convenient space-saving. They are more like jars. What would one store in them? And why? 

Somebody please tell me what these are useful for. I see that they are quite expensive when purchased from Food Saver, so someone must see a use for them.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have one of those and have never used it and the flyer inside says it's for sealing fruits and berries before refrigerating.

A cheap alternative is to get the canning jar attachment that seals canning jar lids to a canning jar. Great for storing dry goods like beans, rice and pasta. It would also keep coffee fresh if you don't go through a large container quickly. Just seal it in different size jars.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Oxankle said:


> Recently came into possession of a Food saver. I had a vac machine from Aldi's, daughter had this one and traded--I got the food saver.
> 
> Some time before a neighbor had come across a half dozen vacuum canisters and gave them to me but the Aldi's machine (Ambiano, as I recall) would not vac them. Today I went thru the lot and found that they were designed for the machine I have---exactly as shown in the Food Saver ads and instruction booklet. Vac hose, tops, bottoms, all there.
> 
> ...


Oxankle,

Those are GREAT for storing extra dry foods like pasta, flour, sugar, coffee, brown sugar, dry cereals. We buy in BULK (much more than we will use in a couple weeks) and store the excess in these to prevent spoilage. Works great for us. We haven't had anything get stale in them yet. (Had them for at least 6 years and going strong.

Dave


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Pepsiboy: None of those I have would hold more than a a half gallon. What do you use for containers?. Most of my set will hold about a quart. We don't buy anything that small.

Do you have the device that will vac glass jars?


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Oxankle said:


> Pepsiboy: None of those I have would hold more than a a half gallon. What do you use for containers?. Most of my set will hold about a quart. We don't buy anything that small.
> 
> Do you have the device that will vac glass jars?


Okankle,

When we got ours we had the chance to get 1 gallon containers, also. We got 4 of the 1 gallon containers, 4 of the 1/2 gallon, and 4 of the 1 quart. At that time we could not get the adapter for regular canning jars. If we had it I would send it to you as we don't dry seal anything quite that small. Best wishes finding the larger containers you are looking for.

Dave


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

PB: Thanks for the info; I will consult Her Eminence and perhaps look for the big canisters. Cornmeal and rice come to mind.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Canning Jar attachment


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks, Poboy: I went thru my stash and darned if I don't believe I may have one of those fittings. Even so, they are not expensive, and I have or can easily get jars. Wife says we can use for sugar, rice, beans, corn meal---

The drawback, the only one I see is that such uses demand instant access to the vac package, and that takes counter space.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Oxankle said:


> Thanks, Poboy: I went thru my stash and darned if I don't believe I may have one of those fittings. Even so, they are not expensive, and I have or can easily get jars. Wife says we can use for sugar, rice, beans, corn meal---
> 
> *The drawback*, the only one I see is that such uses demand instant access to the vac package, and that takes counter space.


Wouldn't the more expensive cannisters have the same drawback. They are better for long term storage and you can reseal the jar. You could store in bulk in the larger containers and as you open those reseal those contents in smaller size jars based on how often you use the item.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Poboy: I discussed this with the wife. She says that given there are only two of us now we never buy in such bulk that the food gets stale in our metal canisters. She refuses to have the vac machine on the countertop, and it is a bother to get it out and back every time you want sugar, rice, meal, etc. So, I will reserve it for meat, veggies, fish and other freezer items.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I would be wary myself of vacuum sealing anything in a can that might provide an environment for botulism. I'm all about canning but this "convenient" method of storage could get someone into trouble since removing oxygen is step 1 to providing an environment for the spores to mature and reproduce. Some strains I believe can even handle fridge temps down to 37 degrees...

I just don't necessarily trust vacuum seals unless frozen. Fridge or counter I like to have some small amount of air available unless dealing with stuff setup for fermentation or canning.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I used to have the canisters for our "Seal A Meal." They never held a vacuum.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Sweetie came across a number of different size canisters like mentioned. Most or all were Food Saver brand as I recall.
Also like mentioned they never really worked that well. Not as well as canning jars, lids, and the Food Saver regular or wide mouth adapter to seal with. 

We actually use the canning jar vacuum sealers a lot as Sweetie had a significant collection of half gallon canning jars. Makes a very useful way to keep things in the cold room.


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

dyrne said:


> I would be wary myself of vacuum sealing anything in a can that might provide an environment for botulism. I'm all about canning but this "convenient" method of storage could get someone into trouble since removing oxygen is step 1 to providing an environment for the spores to mature and reproduce. Some strains I believe can even handle fridge temps down to 37 degrees...


The vacuum sealing is meant for dry-type goods. Think dehydrated fruits and veggies, noodles, rice, nuts, etc. It makes a difference in keeping shelf stable foods fresher longer. Botulism requires a different environment to grow. 

Lisa


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

We store snack foods and sometimes cookies in food saver canisters,so things like Fritos, and Chex mix don't go stale by the time we finish it. (An opened bag of chips can last 2 weeks+ here)


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Well, I got a vacuum sealer (Food Saver) for Christmas so this thread became more important to me. 

Mostly will get used for freezing meats and produce, plain old zipper bags always end up with a little ice or freezer burn and this should help that. But now I'm looking at Mason jars as containers for bulk dry goods. Thanks for all the inspiration.

Jeff


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

i have used mine a lot to seal dried food in like pasta and rice in canning jars. I sealed chocolate candy in some just to see how long it would last and didn't open it for a little over a year and the candy was still good. I thinks its a great invention.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I've had bad luck with Food Savers, both the brand named ones and the one from Aldi's. They always seem to loose their vacuuming ability.


----------

